# Dubai Properties



## ajtaiangie (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm looking for low cost properties (Studio,1Bedroom Appartment) in UAE, especially in Rash al Khaimah.Any ideas?


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Why are you referring to Dubai in the topic if I may ask? 

Anyhow:

Right now, with Dubai attracting people there (from Abu Dhabi in my experience) due to the low cost for housing, it is in fact causing some drop in AD (12-15% currently) for housing.

How that affects RAK I don't know. But if people are willing to commute, then it might have the same impact.

Dubai would be the place to look for property on the cheap right now.

GNAds4U.com - Properties

Use the above as a starting point (it includes RAK as well)


----------

